# Tavern "Act of Parliament" Clocks



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

Tavern clocks have been around since the early 18th century & usually hung on the walls of Tavern's/Inn's. The type, usually plain unadorned dials also had a prominence in the servants quarters of large private houses.

In 1797 the then Prime Minister, William Pitt, introduced a tax against clocks of 5 shillings.

Many owners of these timepieces either hid or destroyed them rather than pay the tax.

However, Tavern/Inn keepers didn't mind paying the tax as more people frequented their establishments for viewing the current time & subsequently stayed to partake in food and/or beverage, increasing revenue's for the proprietors.

The tax was hugely unpopular (particularly with clockmaker's) & was withdrawn 9 months later.

These clocks are typified by being wall hanging, their usually plain unadorned dials that can vary from 2-5 feet in diameter.

A few examples of the type......

George II, 8 day Tavern clock by Gabril Holland, Coventry.










Daniel Ray, Sudbury.










John Gartly, Aberdeen.










William Ray, Sudbury.










My pic' from a recent visit at Packwood House, National Trust.....

Baines of Oxford.










The descriptive term 'Act of Parliament Clocks' for these timepieces remained after the tax was repealed.

Must confess, I wouldn't mind one adorning my walls, as the decoration on the cases is usually very well executed.

Hope you find this 'little' insight useful.


----------



## davidcxn (Nov 4, 2010)

Very interesting & some beautiful clocks which are a pleasure to look at & appreciate. Thanks for posting. :thumbsup:


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Great wee writeup! Love it! :yes:

Mrs Mel would object - - - I know my place :bash:


----------



## simon2 (Dec 5, 2010)

Hope you have a very strong wall, as they run on a huge weight.


----------



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

simon2 said:


> Hope you have a very strong wall, as they run on a huge weight.


 Sh#t.......thought I'd get away with a PP9 battery :bash:


----------



## Pete wilding (Jul 13, 2017)

An excellent topic,eloquently explained


----------



## Cassie-O (Apr 25, 2017)

Never heard of tavern clocks before. Thank you @Karrusel for sharing the information with us and beautiful pictures. I have discovered something new today. :king:


----------

